# Persona



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

I'm just about to start my first round of clomid next cycle and have recently been using a persona fertility monitor which I plan to carry on using throughout these coming 6 months of clomid. 

Persona is a fertility monitor that you pee on on certain days. As well as lighting up as red (fertile) and green (non fertile) days, the digital display also sometimes has an 'o' symbol to indicate the days you are most likely to ovulate. On face value, I would have thought that the computer had detected the lh surge 24-36 hours before giving the 'o' symbol, but nowhere can I find if this is really the case. I'm worried now that its like an opk giving the 'o' symbol in response to the surge and ov will come 24-36 hours later? Help! Does anyone know which way round it is with these fertility monitors?

Kerry x


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

KerryO said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm just about to start my first round of clomid next cycle and have recently been using a persona fertility monitor which I plan to carry on using throughout these coming 6 months of clomid.
> 
> ...


I have a Clearblue Fertility Monitor, and I think they're pretty much the same inside. They work by detecting the oestrogen levels and your LH surge, which happens 36 hours or so BEFORE you ovulate. So when you get the little "o", that should mean that you will ovulate within the next day and a half, and you should go and BMS like crazy.

I've said this before on another thread, but it's worth using the machine to plot your "fertile" days on a calendar every month - it's something to show your friends*, and it can be quite useful.

*depending on what sort of friends you have.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

I've used a persona machine before and I'm sure the 'o' shows when the LH surge is detected.  I used to get an 'o' on days 16 & 17 of a 32 day cycle, which ties in with when I'd normally get my LH surge on an OPK.

I've phoned the persona helpline before about something else and they're really helpful.  The website also has quite a lot of useful info too.

Hope this helps.
Nikki
x


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks girls, Im so glad I asked as I was getting it wrong. I will ring the helpline as well though, and will post their response, good idea treacle.

Kerry


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi  
I have also started using persona ttc naturally   .I have read somewhere that the o sign means you will ov in next 24-36 hours but apparently you only get them after 3 months of using it .I got a red day already on cd6 i think i ov on day cd20 but this is prob because its first cycle its just being cautious .
Good luck with it and hope you get a bfp soon x
                                                wouldbegreat


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks lainey, you too hun  

All you girls have been right, I checked and it did say the 'o' sign tells you ov is 'in the next couple of days'. Lainey I got an 'o' sign in my first month, but none since   so don't know what that's all about. You'll get loads of red days this month if its your first, and 16 days of it asking for a sample - thankfully this goes down to 8 per month after that.

Kerry


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

I think we will be worn out till monitor has less red days lol .I was supprised i had red day first test .Do you look at the lines on the test and do they tell you when you have a surge etc i wasn't expecting to see lines on the test one was real dark and other was faint (the inside one nearest pee end )
I presume sometimes you have no lines  when you test if a green day  
                                                          wouldbegreat


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi lol 

I think you got a red day cos on the first month you could be anybody - and some women can ov really early like on day 10 so just to be on the safe side it'll give you a red day as sperm can live inside you for up to 5 days I think.

The lines, well I've seen them but I've never taken any notice of them, I just go by what the machine says. I know the machine measures lh and oestrogen hormones so maybe its one line for each? see I dont think you're supposed to take any notice of them they're just for the machine to use.


----------

